# 2018 Habanero Tiguan SEL Prem



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally decided to trade in my '15 GTI Autobahn and signed the paperwork last night on a Habanero Orange SEL Premium Tiguan. It's still at the port but hoping it will be here within a week or 2. Once it gets here I'll be sure to take some photos and post them up!

This thing is completely loaded, and I'm getting the roof rack and some tint thrown on too. Exciiiited!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

This was my '15 GTI Autobahn


Digital Cockpit! My favorite part of the new Tiguan


Preview of the orange I'm getting from the auto show:


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

I just want to see one in person still..... congrats color looks good


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

RADsoc014 said:


> I just want to see one in person still..... congrats color looks good


they're popping up at dealerships. Mine has about 6 or 7 now but I'm waiting on that orange one to arrive


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

congrats on your trade!
as stated above, i really want to see one in person!

i actually like the color.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Saw one in person at my local dealer this week. The orange color makes the Tiguan look a bit sportier and not as sober as the black and white ones they also had in stock.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vdub10golf said:


> This was my '15 GTI Autobahn
> 
> 
> This is a new Tig identical to how mine will be minus the color. I shot this one for my dealership I work at.


That's a nice mountain shot. I mean, the cars too.

Actually wait till winter, go back to that spot where the GTI sits, tires rotated sideways stance, snowboard rack on top with snowboard attached, and you have a good shot with that white tig in the snow. Very outdoorsy.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

KurtK said:


> Saw one in person at my local dealer this week. The orange color makes the Tiguan look a bit sportier and not as sober as the black and white ones they also had in stock.


Personally I prefer bland colors better. Either white or black. Not a big fan of the bright orangey red used in the press tigs, or the yellow used for the press atlas/arteon.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

KurtK said:


> Saw one in person at my local dealer this week. The orange color makes the Tiguan look a bit sportier and not as sober as the black and white ones they also had in stock.


Nice. Blue was my first option but once I saw the Silk Blue on the new Tiguan I changed my mind. I wish they had a darker blue like the Reef Blue or the one from the Golf Rs, that would've been perfect. I actually kinda like the white on this and I normally hate white cars. We got in a few "White Silvers" that don't look too bad either. 

Also, it looks like my orange one will be here next week!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Came in over the weekend (while I was on vacation) and picked it up once I got home last night! So excited, love this car! Already got tint put on and the roof rack


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

Can you answer a couple of questions about the roof rack: can the crossbars be positioned at any point along the side rails or only at specified spots? If only at specified spots, how much space is there between the two cross bars (i.e. front to back)? Can you check the manual to see what the max roof load weight rating is for the 2018 Tiguan? There are should be a max limit for the crossbars but also a limit for the vehicle itself. Thanks!


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful car, vwdub10. Enjoy it and thanks for posting photos.


----------



## ferniec (Aug 12, 2017)

Could you share how much you got your Tiguan for? :wave:
Shopping around for 18 Tiguan SEL Premium 4motion and was curious. At this point I have it as 36100 (MSRP 39270). I do think they are making a few hundreds on the fees (299 for a "cap fee"... whatever that means:sly


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

kakgungor said:


> Can you answer a couple of questions about the roof rack: can the crossbars be positioned at any point along the side rails or only at specified spots? If only at specified spots, how much space is there between the two cross bars (i.e. front to back)? Can you check the manual to see what the max roof load weight rating is for the 2018 Tiguan? There are should be a max limit for the crossbars but also a limit for the vehicle itself. Thanks!


I'm not really sure, the parts guys installed it while I was working. Theres a booklet that comes with it and sounds like it states how far apart they need to be and everything.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

ferniec said:


> Could you share how much you got your Tiguan for? :wave:
> Shopping around for 18 Tiguan SEL Premium 4motion and was curious. At this point I have it as 36100 (MSRP 39270). I do think they are making a few hundreds on the fees (299 for a "cap fee"... whatever that means:sly


Basically it was about what the sticker said.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are some shots from over the weekend


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful scenery and beautiful Tiguan!


----------



## MidnightRaven (Sep 3, 2016)

Congrats. Been looking at the pics of it you posted on FB. Looks great!!


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

ferniec said:


> Could you share how much you got your Tiguan for? :wave:
> Shopping around for 18 Tiguan SEL Premium 4motion and was curious. At this point I have it as 36100 (MSRP 39270). I do think they are making a few hundreds on the fees (299 for a "cap fee"... whatever that means:sly


 I posted our sale on the 2018 Tiguan thread. In Cdn dollars too!


----------

